# Lynn Woods



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2010)

Friend of a friend doing a little riding:


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 6, 2010)

Lynn Woods is awesome, nice video, shows how techy the place is.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 30, 2010)

Sweet vid! don't know how I missed this.

Lynn woods rocks! Far and away the hardest place I have ever ridden. 5 miles of rock crawling there feels like 15 to 20 miles anywhere else...........no joke,


----------

